# bdasup.sys



## mjb16971 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi - I have recently bought a new lap top with Vista Home Basic pre-installed. In addition I ahve purchsed a USB TV TUNER & RECORDER DVB-T HDTV. When installing the software I am asked to provide the file location for the bdasup.sys file. I cannot find this on the computer or on the software provided with the computer. Can anyone tell me what is this file and where I get it ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

mjb16971 said:


> Hi - I have recently bought a new lap top with Vista Home Basic pre-installed. In addition I ahve purchsed a USB TV TUNER & RECORDER DVB-T HDTV. When installing the software I am asked to provide the file location for the bdasup.sys file. I cannot find this on the computer or on the software provided with the computer. Can anyone tell me what is this file and where I get it ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi and welcome to the TechSupportForum - Vista !! 

The file in question - bdasup.sys is located in c:\windows\system32\drivers

However, the program installation should have no problem in locating it as is this is the default directory %windir%\system32\drivers

There also should be a second copy located at:
c:\%windir%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bda.inf_f4194c57

What is the manufacturer and model number of what you are trying to install? Does the installstion software have a version number on it?

If you provide the requested information, I will gladly see what I can find out about it.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lyngsat (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the same problem as the person who asked fpor help. I have a DVB HD usb box the name of it is Match Box Pro and I can not install the software because it keep asking for the BdaSup.sys file. But the software is unable to locate the file in the c drive, I call DMS in Atlanta GA, the company that sold me the item, but their technical suport guy has no idea of how to fix the problem. Can you please help me. Thanks in advance.


----------

